# Carl says...



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Carl is the semi-feral who we were afraid that rachel would scare but carl loves rachel!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks a lot like our Tigger. Tigger puts up with the dogs...but he isn't too fond of them....


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



RickGibbs said:


> Looks a lot like our Tigger. Tigger puts up with the dogs...but he isn't too fond of them....


 
Carl loves rachel but puts up with the other cats, he isn't too fond of the other cats! :no:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rachel's Mom said:


> Carl loves rachel but puts up with the other cats, he isn't too fond of the other cats! :no:


Amber, our other cat, loves both the dogs. She acted like she didn't even know we got a new dog when Cosmo came home. She'll sleep on them..... Tigger just tolerates them.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful expression! That is too funny Char!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*awww*



RickGibbs said:


> Amber, our other cat, loves both the dogs. She acted like she didn't even know we got a new dog when Cosmo came home. She'll sleep on them..... Tigger just tolerates them.


I'll bet that's cute to see!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks!*



justmejanis said:


> What a wonderful expression! That is too funny Char!


 
Janis...Carl sticks his tongue out a lot, not sure why he does, but he does it a lot! LOL


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> Janis...Carl sticks his tongue out a lot, not sure why he does, but he does it a lot! LOL


Maybe because he can't stick out his middle finger? LOLOLOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Ha!*



justmejanis said:


> Maybe because he can't stick out his middle finger? LOLOLOL


 
That is too funny! thanks for making me gigge! :roflmao:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I am glad it is working out.*

I came close to adopting another kitten recently.


----------

